# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes  SagemEG_V19.3 released, some special updates inside!

## mohamed73

*31.03.2011, SagemEG_V19.3 released!*  *What`s new?**- minor bug fixed;**- added support for new models and FW`s:* *ZTE**- A136+, EV-VI-P108A10FM(S)V1.0.0B03;**- A302, EF-P108A19(S)V1.0.0B01;**- A302EF-P108A33FM(S)V1.0.0B05;**- S308, EFS-HT-COMCEL-P108A32FM(U)(S)V1.0.0B02;**- S318, EF-CI-ORANGE-P108A32FM(S)V1.0.0B01;**- S320, ES-SR-TELENOR-P108E10(S)V1.0.0B06;*   *HUAWEI* *- HUAWEI G2200CV100R001ZWEC50B102SEC;**- HUAWEI G2201CV100R001PAKC96B102SEC;*  *Mi Fone*  *- Mi-206e, 04.17.00:18.26.16:08.07.00:X3B_32_TIGO:ULC2G;**- Mi-208, X100V1.1.0B11-GPRS-TIGO-S7-TXD-EFPS-SIM;**- Mi-Q+, Q100_GPRS_TIGO_V1.1.0B20-S7-TM-1S-FB-EPFS-SI;*  *EMPORIA**- EMPORIA_V170_R024_091029_ED001GE*-A1_Telekom_Austria    *- added new On-line NCK calculator for ZTC Sp50**- added Server based NCK calculating for some HUAWEI phones (under test)**- -G1101 - all FW`s;**- -G1158, REL_P1.2TB04V02.01;**- -G2158, REL_P1.1EN01V01.03.*After Do the Job you will get message - *Phone in NCK queue*.
  Quote:
     [03/29/11 19:56:59] Elapsed Time:  00:00:01
[03/29/11 19:56:59] *Phone in NCK queue*!
[03/29/11 19:56:58] 
[03/29/11 19:56:58] IMEI: 3536230425xxxx0
[03/29/11 19:56:58] Firmware: :ULC2GL;G1101MATE3.P48.I24.36.00
[03/29/11 19:56:58]     
Post here your log.
We will calculate NCK code for you.
(50 free NCK codes, 2 codes for one user)  *SagDD support continues!*   
Good luck!  *SagDD Team*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك
اخي

----------

